# Here it is...



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The empty space on my workgroup on which my new Gaggia Carezza should now be sitting!










Husband's car did not start this morning so he took mine instead. That meant I had to catch the bus to take my daughter to her Dr 's appointment and that meant we had to leave 45 minutes earlier than if we were driving, and that meant I missed the Fed Ex van which tried to deliver 15 minutes after we left the house, grrrrrrrrrr!

So I've told hubby I have to go and collect it from the depot tonight, after he's back from work because I can't possibly wait until tomorrow.

Tell me I'm not being unreasonable?









Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

You are not being unreasonable at all, you probably want an espresso to go with those little Italian sponge cakes!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Unreasonable.... I think he's getting off lightly (I don't think it would be unreasonable to quote this story during every argument from now on.... I know my wife would!







)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not unreasonable, I'd probably be in a taxi on the way there already.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

glevum said:


> You are not being unreasonable at all, you probably want an espresso to go with those little Italian sponge cakes!


I know, it's criminal isn't it?! (well spotted)









Lol Daren, he'll have to put our 4 little 'uns to bed while I go collect it so that's probably enough punishment for his clearly deliberate starter motor failure!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What's with the Nescafe profile picture!? Are you trying to start a riot....

There are 2 rules in Coffee Forum Club

1. No Nescafe

2. No Nescafe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't talk about coffee forum surely.......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Don't talk about coffee forum surely.......


Ok then....

1. Don't talk about Coffee Forum Club

2. Don't talk about Coffee Forum Club

3. NO NESCAFE


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> What's with the Nescafe profile picture!? Are you trying to start a riot....
> 
> There are 2 rules in Coffee Forum Club
> 
> ...


Rule 3 is no rule 2 - (Monty Python)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Rule 3 is no rule 2 - (Monty Python)


Mother-in-law brought it round last time she visited, not sure what else I can say about that?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No LAVAZZA .....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> No LAVAZZA .....


That's rule 4


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well at least no ones mentioned liking Costa


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Well at least no ones mentioned liking Costa


5... That'll be 5


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

No syrups

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> Mother-in-law brought it round last time she visited, not sure what else I can say about that?


You could try not inviting her back??


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

No rules about thread hi-jacking apparently ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Well at least no ones mentioned liking Costa


......................yet!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You could try not inviting her back??


I have dropped hints. Mind you she does my washing up so not all bad!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> No rules about thread hi-jacking apparently ?


That's rule 6.

When does your new baby arrive.... I'm looking forward to the picture of it in place


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

There she is! Now look how much space I still have after all my decluttering









A couple of minor annoyances;

I wrongly assumed the portafilter would be the standard gaggia size, but it appears to be smaller? The internal diameter of the basket is 54mm. The pressurisation widget thingy is built in. I know it can be removed but I would prefer just to have a secondary portafilter.

It switches itself off after a couple of minutes which is annoying.










Any thoughts?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice looking machine :thumbup:

Smaller portafilter is not the end of the world. Did it come with a decent tamper?

Not sure about it switching off? I don't know of any other machines that do that. Is there anything in the manual to confirm it should do that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

seriously, if you can exchange it, change it for a classic, I think getting extra portafilters might be expensive, but having never used this machine I dont know, the pressurised basket will get on your nerves as it only produces a false crema, dont think you can upgrade the steam wand but perhaps you can.

have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes I tried it, just the once, I thought it ran rather fast but I followed the instructions exactly (thought I'd try that option first!), which say leave the coffee loose, gasp. I guess that's why it ran fast!

It didn't come with a tamper at all Daren.

I ordered via Amazon but unbeknownst to me it came from Italy so I'm not sure how easy it'd be to exchange :/

The other option as I said is to depressurise the existing PF and get a decent tamper?

I found you tube instructions on changing the steam wand which didn't look to complicated so that's good


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can the widget definitely be removed?

Dave - are tampers available in that size?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep it definitely comes out, instructions on blessed you tube


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well if you can mod the portafilter and do the wand, i can get you a torr tamper that will fit exactly, it looks like it has the makings of being a competent machine, sorry if my first response was a bit blunt, it is just if you make mods it invalidates the warranty, would probably more helpful if we had someone else on here with one of these.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

also perhaps the la spatziale baskets fit this as they are 54mm


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If your unhappy in anyway then Amazon's return system is excellent. If you ordered from Amazon.co.uk then it doesn't matter where the goods were sent from.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where abouts in berkshire are you?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> well if you can mod the portafilter and do the wand, i can get you a torr tamper that will fit exactly, it looks like it has the makings of being a competent machine, sorry if my first response was a bit blunt, it is just if you make mods it invalidates the warranty, would probably more helpful if we had someone else on here with one of these.


No worries! I think I wrongly assumed the differences between the classic and carezza were mainly cosmetic and that the components would be the same.

So basically I need to decide whether to stick with it and tween, or bail out now...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you do go for the Gaggia Classic I've got a standard non pressurised basket that you can have.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

*tweek! Not tween


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok blunt again, having just checked out the specs on this, get the classic, the carezza doesnt have a three way solenoid and is not anywhere near as good as the classic, the classic is the benchmark of entry level machines and so many of us have started on them that there is a plethora of help and advice. i dont thinking tweeking the carezza is going to make signifiacant improvements at all. while you have the chance with amazons excellent returns polic, switch it for a classic


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate to say it Nij... But Coffeechap is talking a lot of sense. As nice as your machine looks, is nowhere near the benchmark that is the Classic.

You'll find it easier to get help and advice with the Classic as it's so popular (and with good reason).


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a Carezza but not this model. I have the older model. it is reported around the internet to have the same components as a classic with the exception of the 3-way selenoid (which you can install yourself). I got my Carezza second hand on ebay 5 years ago and is still going strong (knock wood)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed the older ones share the same components including the full sized porafilter, but the new one is a different thing all together.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahhhh, eck! ?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I think, unfortunately, from when Gaggia was sold to SAECO onwards, it has become the toy of its owners. The Gaggias are now nearly all eye-candy for the modern kitchen in funky colours, with good looks and modern looking. This is basically a marketing ploy to sell machines. Gaggia baby, Carezza etc used to be fair enough machines but the move towards aethetics coupled with the modern desire for pods and bags has basically destroyed a lot of small home machines. The Classic, despite Philips, has remained largely untouched, apart from a smaler solenoid and the stupid portafilters (whoever did those things should be hanged!!!!) It's such a shame to see a company like Gaggia being treated with such little respect!

With time, you'll probably learn to get a good espresso out of your machine and it looks very nice, but consider the other advice given to you too. These people know what they are talking about.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> ok blunt again, having just checked out the specs on this, get the classic, the carezza doesnt have a three way solenoid and is not anywhere near as good as the classic, the classic is the benchmark of entry level machines and so many of us have started on them that there is a plethora of help and advice. i dont thinking tweeking the carezza is going to make signifiacant improvements at all. while you have the chance with amazons excellent returns polic, switch it for a classic


I defer to your seniority and superior wisdom.

They will take it back but irritatingly I have to arrange transit myself to Italy! not sure if that is going to be prohibitively expensive.

I might try selling it first?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

It's gone back, got a classic via Amazon warehouse, arrives tomorrow


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> It's gone back, got a classic via Amazon warehouse, arrives tomorrow


Good call, you wouldn't have been happy if you didn't.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I defer to your seniority and superior wisdom.
> 
> They will take it back but irritatingly I have to arrange transit myself to Italy! not sure if that is going to be prohibitively expensive.
> 
> ...


I've only returned a couple of items on Amazon but they've always paid for the collection. Does anyone know a way round this?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry I've just read the later post. Classic is a good machine.

If you're after a non pressurised basket PM me you're address and I'll post one out to you.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Neill said:


> Good call, you wouldn't have been happy if you didn't.


I think you are right Neill.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry I've just read the later post. Classic is a good machine.
> 
> If you're after a non pressurised basket PM me you're address and I'll post one out to you.


That would be fab, thanks









I had to pay to send it back because it came from a marketplace seller, I'm annoyed though because nowhere on the sellers page did it say it was coming from Italy. I wouldn't have gone through with it if I'd known!

Cost me £30 to post it back, still I made up the money buying the classic via Amazon warehouse so I'm no worse off overall.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay! Nij, You've made the right choice....

Now the wait


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You definitely made the correct choice, the Classic is a very good machine to start with and it produces some excellent coffee.It is easy to work with and maintain.There is an abundance of information on the forum and if you have problems plenty of sound advice to help out.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

coffeechap said:


> also perhaps the la spatziale baskets fit this as they are 54mm


Usually 53 (and a bit)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay! Another Gaggia Classic owner! I agree, you can really pull great shots with this machine (if you have a great grinder and you've got your skills down).

It's taken me about three months from total noob to pulling a shot that compares to the specialist coffee places we have here in London...


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Milanski said:


> It's taken me about three months from total noob to pulling a shot that compares to the specialist coffee places we have here in London...


That's good to know!










By no means a great cup of coffee but a good starting point.

It is much better than the Carezza so thanks guys (must be hard being right all the time!).

Now just need to save some pennies for a nice grinder as I cleared all that space on the counter. I do have a rather large birthday coming up but then I'd have to let on to hubby as to the cost of a decent grinder. I imagine he would think £30 was about right









Thanks again everyone


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent! Great start.

Will get the Tamper and basket in the post on Monday.

A grinder will make the world of difference. I say this lots on the forum. I'd definitely recommend that you go for something used. You'll get more for your buck.

Are there any forum members near you that you can go over and see their set up?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

your classic looks at home on your counter.... But a little lonely without a grinder to keep it company. As Bumpkin says - don't rule out second hand, you'll be amazed at what you can pick up.

How was your 1st coffee? It's a satisfying feeling when you pull your first decent shot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is difficult being right all the time on here, but my wife brings me back to earth on everything else.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent! Great start.
> 
> Will get the Tamper and basket in the post on Monday.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think that will be great, runs quite fast at the moment. I did get a pretty tasty latte this morning though. Need a better milk pitcher next...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Thank you, I think that will be great, runs quite fast at the moment. I did get a pretty tasty latte this morning though. Need a better milk pitcher next...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Get that plastic wand replaced too. Easy job and much better for milk in the long run if a bit harder to master initially.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Neill said:


> Get that plastic wand replaced too. Easy job and much better for milk in the long run if a bit harder to master initially.


In the mail Neill ?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ha! Postman has been...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Ha! Postman has been...


Bring on the microfoam!


----------

